# Do The Spurs Need Anything Else?



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

The 04-05 championship team that the Spurs, IMO, had no flaws whatsoever. They are perfect at every position. Considering Duncan and Ginobili will stay healthy throughout the playoffs next season, the Spurs should have no problems repeating. With all these rumors around the forum about Spurs getting players and trading ppl, do they really need to change anything from this championship team? I dont think so, they have Parker at point who is only improving his game and is very young, they have Ginobili at guard who is an all-star, they have Bruce Bowen at small, arguably the best defender, Duncan, and Nazr who keeps improving. Plus they also have a solid bench with players like Horry, Udrih(who is only going to improve), devin brown. So i dont see any reason to change this team! This is a perfect offense-defense team. What do you all think?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You can always need something. As far as last year's team, you would have to nit-pick to come up with a way to improve the team. As for this year's team, there are things that need to be addressed IMO. First off, a capable wing player needs to be added. I'm still expecting Devin Brown back, but I think another wing player is needed on top of Manu/Bowen/Barry/Brown. The Spurs don't appear to be satisfied with Linton Johnson filling that role, but I personally would like to see him back and get at least a mild chance to play. Aside from that, it's all nit-picky. Maybe a veteran PG can be used, but in reality when Beno is playing at his best he's just fine.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

By the way, welcome aboard, and hopefully we'll get to see you post more. You seem to know your stuff.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we can improve on 2 things- as shown in the finals we had no vetern pg, when parker was needed a rest and beno was tos the ball we had no one to put in to calm things down and run the offense. the other things is at center, narz was geting killed by ben and sheed so it worries me that when needed narz wont be able to show. then again the refs were letting alot go(fouls)
other then that we can get narz not traveling and go straight up with it when neededm and barry shooting more 3s this summer plus our championship yr i think we have a good shot a repeating and going farther with another or more championships with this core of players and coaches


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^Go after Chris Duhon for the point guard backup then? He isn't exactly a veteran, but a 3 year 6 million contract with 3rd year player option will pry him away from the Bulls, and he doesn't cause turnovers and can run a half court offense effectively, a good fit for the Spurs, and the guy I thought they'd draft last year with their first round pick.

Don't know exactly who'd they get to play center. If they could make a minor trade to get Dikembe Mutumbo that might just workout.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Center is probably the last position we need help at. Mohammed/Rasho/Oberto is a more than solid rotation at Center, plus Duncan even plays there when he and Horry are in the game at the same time.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sloth said:


> ^Go after Chris Duhon for the point guard backup then? He isn't exactly a veteran, but a 3 year 6 million contract with 3rd year player option will pry him away from the Bulls, and he doesn't cause turnovers and can run a half court offense effectively, a good fit for the Spurs, and the guy I thought they'd draft last year with their first round pick.


I'd like to get Duhon, but Beno seems fine for now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

A future replacement for Bowen? I think that could be done in the next offseason. Maybe a guy like Ebi? 

Other than that, trading Rasho would be nice, for a good backup pf. Horry will just not cut it when the regular season is going on. He gets worse and worse every year and better and better in the playoffs.... I do not get it. Rasho for Eddie Griffin? I know the Wolves Hate Rasho but a center is a center. Plus I know the trade does not work, add Hoiberg or something to it. Wolves could get something too, like a 2006 1st rounder(since it is bound to be so late)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think im the only one who thinks brown is good enough to replace bowen. hes shown real good deffense at points and is better on the offensive side


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> By the way, welcome aboard, and hopefully we'll get to see you post more. You seem to know your stuff.


thanks. I am a huge Spurs fan and ill probably be posting here a lot lol!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nextghitman said:


> thanks. I am a huge Spurs fan and ill probably be posting here a lot lol!!


that makes two of us


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think we can improve on 2 things- as shown in the finals we had no vetern pg


How about Brent Barry? We always thought it was a possibility to play him at PG if needed and he did play well in the 4th quarter of game 7... But you meant a full time veteran PG didn' you? ... You got a point then.

I think the Spurs need another impact wing player and/or veteran shooter
As long as Barry and Beno are here I'm fine with the PG slot but if we can sign a great veteran PG for min bucks I'll take it :woot:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We need outside shooting. No one consistently provided us with the longball other than Robert Horry during the playoffs. Brent, Devin, and Beno all provided us with a three here or there and Manu was a bit more consistent, but we need a sharpshooter.

We also need tougher guys inside. Hopefully Oberto doesn't play as pansyish as Nazr and Rasho do. Nazr has lost my confidence. He is the slowest person in the world and he can't even finish a contested layup inside.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think our outside shooting will be fine. Hopefully next year Parker and Barry get in line, and that will be enough shooting for us. IMO, the last kind of wing player we need is a shooter-only guy. I like the idea of getting an athletic wing player that can give us a spark off the bench with energy and intensity. 



For minimum dollars, I like the idea of getting a veteran PG. The thing is, we probably wouldn't be able to do better than someone like Kenny Anderson.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm convinced Parker will never be a threat from outside. A sharpshooter would make us just that much more potent offensively.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I'm convinced Parker will never be a threat from outside. A sharpshooter would make us just that much more potent offensively.


I wasn't suggesting that he would be a threat, but for crying out loud he has to improve his three point shooting from last year. 


We tried out Hedo as a sharpshooter, and that didn't work out too well overall. We brought in Barry to be a sharpshooter, and it didn't go terribly, but probably not as well as the Spurs expected. Having a guy like Wesley Person to bring in for a rainy day would be interesting, but we don't need any more one dimensional offensive players playing signficant minutes.


----------

